# fed up of NHS being so straight?



## muggle (Nov 19, 2008)

Is anyone else fed up of the NHS being a bit straight?

We are looking at doing IUI etc with donor sperm. Live in Bristol and closest sperm is in Wales with London Women's Clinic. Got door shut in face this side of the bridge by the NHS.

Funny when we complained they were being a bit negative to same sex couples and entitlement and access to insemination etc they didnt even deal with our complaint as a complaint as it didn't include the word complaint in the letter. Hmmh. Me thinks they are being a bit anally retentive and not facing the realities of the LGB community.......

For instance, NICE guideline: need to get 10 shots of IUI to prove infertile and therefor can access treatmnt. Bit difficult if no sperm knocking around and can't 'do it' hettie style. Perhaps they don't realise costs in the private sector. Or perhaps children are the domain for rich lessies only!!!

Anyway....

Any views or similar experiences


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Muggle,
My very dear friend is in a same sex couple and also had some pretty negative NHS experiences and had to go private. She told me about the cold response she got from some people and it makes my blood boil.

I think the rules have changed since she had her babies and they can't treat same sex couples badly or exclude them from fertility treatment on the basis of sexual orientation. That is discrimination, pure and simple.   

I would strongly complain about getting poor advice and poor treatment. Involve PALS and your local MP (they will write letters to the Chief Exec of the Trust and cause a big fuss on your behalf). Point out how their rules are ridiculous and indirectly and directly discriminate against you. Tell them unless you get some reasonable treatment, that you will report this to the Healthcare Commission (who will then make a very thorough investigation of the department). 

I hope this helps and sorry if I have done on one a bit. I just hate to see people discriminated against. 

Good luck,
Love Ruthee


----------

